# Ruger SR9



## RoadRnnr69

I spent some time at the range with my new Ruger SR9 this afternoon.
I put 200 rounds through it with no issues.
It was smooth and accurate!!!
These targets are from 7 yards, my little brother (LEO) suggested not real tight groupings at that range for self defense.
Not bad shootin' for a rookie!!!


----------



## Baldy

Sure looks like some fine shooting to me. I don't think the BG would want to carry on after a couple of them put in his noggin. Guess I am going to take a hard look at the SR9 myself. Good luck with yours.


----------



## neophyte

*bad guy*

Roadrnnr69: your 'bad guy' just had a bad day. :mrgreen:
Good shooting and keep posting your experiences with your SR9
Thanks


----------



## Charlie

Good shootin'. The "bad guy" seems to be shooting a very large caliber weapon!! Did you notice the hole size of the barrel in the picture? :smt107


----------



## SR9er

*Disheartening Range Review -SR9*

Well I decided to go out and purchase this gun yesterday and went to the range this am. Let me start by saying this is my first gun and I am not overly impressed. I fired 83 rounds (left enough to keep 1 magazine full). Of the 83 reounds I fired, I had approx 70 jams. The shells would not eject all of the way and I would have to manually pull the slide to clear and reset. Was never able to fire 2 shots consecutively without having to clear the shells. Even then, I had to eject 10 live rounds because they would not load properly. I used PMC bronze ammo that I purchased the same time as my gun. Very frustrating considering the reviews that I have read. Also, approx 80% of my shots were down and to the right quite a bit. How would I go about adjusting the sights to move it up and to the left? (the instructions don't give good specifics) Also loading the magazines is quite difficult, especially rounds 13-17. The mags did however loosen up a bit after use. But have strained thumbs now. 
Don't get me wrong, I love the look and feel of this gun and would like to continue to enjoy it, but it is too much work and no ability to rapid fire. Not too safe for protection purposes. Could it be the ammo that I was using? Has someone had more success with a different brand? I will disassemble the gun this weekend and clean it. I hope to go to the range again next weekend with some new ammo to see if that was the cause. Otherwise I will conclude it is the Ruger "quality" and will keep me from ever buying another product from them in the future (but I hope this isn't the case). Any help in addressing my questions above would be greatly appreciated. I will give a futher range report when I get there next. Thankd in advance for any help/guidance you can provide...


----------



## PanaDP

SR9er, I would take that gun right back to the shop where you bought it. Something is clearly not right and they and/or Ruger will take care of you. I have heard complaints of Ruger semi-autos being ugly but I have heard nothing about them being anything but reliable fine shooters. Mistakes happen; they'll take good care of you.


----------



## SR9er

Are guns returnable? Or will they send it back to Ruger to diagnose the problem?? Thanks for the quick response...


----------



## PanaDP

I bought a stainless PPK in .32 that didn't work right (it split all the brass and must have had a slightly off-spec chamber) that the shop let me swap for a blued PPK in .380. It let me not wait for the gun to come back and it let me change my mind a little bit and get a .380 instead of a .32.

They may let you do one of a few things. 

If they have another identical model, they might just swap you and they'll send it back to Ruger and you won't have to wait. 

They could send it back to Ruger for you and you'll have to wait for the gun to come back.

If you really don't feel it you could suggest a swap for a different gun altogether, even. I suggest that you pose what you would like done to the shop. A good one will do what they need to do in order to please you.


----------



## neophyte

*call Ruger*

SR9er: Sir; before you get totally exasperated with the unit. Have some one else at the range; who shoot polymers; shoot your unit. Should the unit fire properly for them?

Something happens;
called limp wrist syndrome; just maybe; this is happing.

It is a by product of; not a firm grip. Kinda hard to explain, easier if?

Try this. Firm grip; not strangling the cat; wrist firm, arms in firm but relaxed.

Shoot a mag. Jams? 
tighten your grip a little. Another mag. Jams? change ammo.
And redo the test.

You may have an SR9 that does need to be returned.

Should it continue jamming; GET it FIXED; do NOT put up with any unit that malfunctions. Your life may depend on this unit.

Call Ruger; ask for a Box to return the unit; or RGA# with a UPS#, or who ever they have contracted.

Follow up when you can


----------



## Wandering Man

neophyte said:


> SR9er: Sir; before you get totally exasperated with the unit. Have some one else at the range; who shoot polymers; shoot your unit. Should the unit fire properly for them?
> 
> Something happens;
> called limp wrist syndrome; just maybe; this is happing.
> 
> It is a by product of; not a firm grip. Kinda hard to explain, easier if?
> 
> Try this. Firm grip; not strangling the cat; wrist firm, arms in firm but relaxed.
> 
> Shoot a mag. Jams?
> tighten your grip a little. Another mag. Jams? change ammo.
> And redo the test.


+1

If you are new to shooting, get a second opinion. Your grip and the placement of your finger on the trigger may be the cause of your problems. Also, did you clean and lube the gun before shooting it the first time?

Someone here has a correction chart that will help you with shot placement. Hopefully they can repost it.

Find a buddy (or talk to someone at the range) who knows a little about semiauto handguns and ask for some instruction. Its not always as easy as it looks.

Then, if your gun will not function properly for someone with knowledge of guns, you can confidently take it back to Ruger. Ruger usually treats their customers right.

WM


----------



## PhilR.

neophyte said:


> SR9er: Sir; before you get totally exasperated with the unit. Have some one else at the range; who shoot polymers; shoot your unit. Should the unit fire properly for them?
> 
> Something happens;
> called limp wrist syndrome; just maybe; this is happing.
> 
> It is a by product of; not a firm grip. Kinda hard to explain, easier if?
> 
> Try this. Firm grip; not strangling the cat; wrist firm, arms in firm but relaxed.
> 
> Shoot a mag. Jams?
> tighten your grip a little. Another mag. Jams? change ammo.
> And redo the test.
> 
> You may have an SR9 that does need to be returned.
> 
> Should it continue jamming; GET it FIXED; do NOT put up with any unit that malfunctions. Your life may depend on this unit.
> 
> Call Ruger; ask for a Box to return the unit; or RGA# with a UPS#, or who ever they have contracted.
> 
> Follow up when you can


+2!

Oh yeah - here's the equation: new shooter who never owned a pistol before + hand strength that can barely handle loading mags = perfect setup for limpwristing.

Odds are that it's not the pistol, so definitely let an experienced shooter shoot it before you send it back. Also, the PMC ammo you used is a perfectly good cartridge that will cycle any standard unmodified pistol.

PhilR.


----------



## PhilR.

RoadRnnr69 said:


> I spent some time at the range with my new Ruger SR9 this afternoon.
> I put 200 rounds through it with no issues.
> It was smooth and accurate!!!
> These targets are from 7 yards, my little brother (LEO) suggested not real tight groupings at that range for self defense.
> Not bad shootin' for a rookie!!!


Congrats on the new pistol! I hope it serves you both long and well.

Judging from your user name, are you a MOPAR guy?

PhilR.


----------



## SR9er

Thanks for all of your input! I felt I was holding the gun very securely and not with a limp wrist. But I will take your suggestions under advisement and critique my handing and trigger pulling a bit better when I go to the range next. When I did go it was raining/snowing and there was nobody else on the pistol range only the rifle and sporting clay ranges. But I will definely ask someone with experience next time I am there. I also field stripped the gun and cleaned it today. I will purchase new ammo and head back to the range on Fri and Sat and report back. Once again thanks for helping a 'newbie' out with your advise and knowledge it is what MAKES these forums...


----------



## gmaske

SR9er,
First load up the magizine and let it sit till the next time you shoot. From all I've read the SR9 and other Ruger 9mm pistols have stiff mag springs from the factory but if you leave them loaded for a few days they will soften up real nice. My Ruger P345 was the same way when new but has since softened up real nice. That funny looking black hoop looking thing with the finger going down one side on the inside is a tool to help you load the mags. Look in your manual for a detailed explanation. The failure to eject problem could be the result of a tight new gun and slightly weak ammo. The shell extractor could be slightly deformed too. Over on the Ruger Forum the SR9 is all the buzz. Seems that there are a few with problems but on the whole they are a great pistol and people love them. Rugers fresh out of the box have a lot of packing grease so you might want to field strip the gun and wipe as much as you can out of it and lightly oil all the moving parts with good quality gun oil. Seeing as it was a cold and rainy snowy day, that grease could have thickend and caused your problem. The only place I can think of that might require a touch of grease would be the slide tracks and then very sparingly with a good Moly type of grease that won't thicken to much in cold temps. I wish they would put a tag on all new guns that said this gun must be cleaned before firing. A blob of grease in the barrel can distroy a gun!
Shooting low and to the right is an indication that you are tightening your grip on the gun as you pull the triger. You could bench shoot the gun with a sand bag rest just to be sure. The sights are windage or left/right adjustable but elevation requires a change of the front blade or rear sights. There is an allen screw in the rear sight that can be loosened to allow the sight to be moved right or left.


----------



## neophyte

*maybe*

gmaske: a possibility 
I would give this a maybe. Potentially SR9er has a mechanical issue. I first would do all simple testing without getting to worked up. Simple is better at this point. SR9er; Sir; should you load load both; and have the mags.sit around, place them in a very safe place. 
The SR9 is a good firearm.


----------



## gmaske

neophyte said:


> gmaske: a possibility
> I would give this a maybe. Potentially SR9er has a mechanical issue. I first would do all simple testing without getting to worked up. Simple is better at this point. SR9er; Sir; should you load load both; and have the mags.sit around, place them in a very safe place.
> The SR9 is a good firearm.


Yep! What he said.....Rule out all the simple stuff before you get bummed and cranky. I'm wondering if the extractor could be sticking and not hooking on to the lip of the shell.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

PhilR. said:


> +2!
> 
> Oh yeah - here's the equation: new shooter who never owned a pistol before + *hand strength that can barely handle loading mags* = perfect setup for limpwristing.
> 
> Odds are that it's not the pistol, so definitely let an experienced shooter shoot it before you send it back. Also, the PMC ammo you used is a perfectly good cartridge that will cycle any standard unmodified pistol.
> 
> PhilR.


I am a new owner of the SR9 and I will second that the magazine is hard to load (almost impossible to load the last 5 rounds without using the supplied tool) and it has *nothing to do with hand strength* as you allude. The gun is also hard to rack. Both issues are due to very stiff springs.

As for jamming, my wife experienced it several times which the range master and I both attribute to an improper grip. I experience no malfunctions. Oddly, my wife is an inexperienced shooter, but fires my other pistols without issue. I'm begining to think the SR9, or at least the one I bought, may be a tad sensitive.

Here is  my review of the SR9 (post#4) for whatever it's worth. The best I can say about the gun is that it is light and fits my hand very good. Other than that, there is nothing to get overly excited about....


----------



## PhilR.

AZ Outlaws said:


> I am a new owner of the SR9 and I will second that the magazine is hard to load (almost impossible to load the last 5 rounds without using the supplied tool) and it has *nothing to do with hand strength* as you allude. The gun is also hard to rack. Both issues are due to very stiff springs.
> 
> ....


I guess I should make evident a few points that for some reason escape you. One - if you take the time to go back and actually read what that guy said, and what happened to his thumbs afterwards, you should be able to realize that hand strength is most definitely an issue here. Two - you evidently think that I must have meant that hand strength is an issue for everyone, since you felt the need to tell me that it's *not* an issue for you. My post did not address *you*, nor did it address how easy or hard *you* find the pistol to operate. My post addressed a completely different person's issues, and those issues have nothing to do with *you*. If you don't think that hand strength is an issue, that's fine - but it certainly was an issue for someone else, whether you like it or not.

Lastly - it isn't the fact that the pistol has "stiff springs". Springs are what they are - and the variable is the owner's ability to manipulate them. Either you can, or you don't have the strength to do so. I can guarantee you that I won't have any problems manipulating your pistol. Is that same set of "stiff springs" going to automatically become lax when I pick up the pistol? I can tell you that they will not. They will stay the same, no matter who picks it up. If it's the springs fault, why is it I will not have any problems with your pistol? If *you* find the slide hard to rack, or *you* find the mags to be hard to load, that's fine - but it's not the springs fault - it's your lack of hand strength. The two are not - or are at best barely - compatible, at least for now. Everyone has their limits as to hand strength, me included. Evidently the SR9 nearly reaches the limits of yours.....

PhilR.


----------



## SR9er

*Updated Range Report*

Well went to the range and after cleaning the gun and purchasing new ammo, I gave it another go...First of all, I noticed that the new ammo was 2.8cm in length, while the original ammo was 3.0 cm and was rubbing the tip on the inside of the magazine. This, I felt contributed to the extreme difficulty of loading the magazine (The springs are very tough initially though), and not a "weak" hand as someone had suggested. Anyways, I fired approx. 84 rounds and the gun malfunctioned only 11 times (far less than my first attempt). Five of the jams were with a clip full of the old (3cm long) ammo. I then went home, cleaned the gun once again and went out several days later. This time I pumped 100+ rounds and had only 2 malfunctions. I pulled the trigger and nothing happened. I then, ever so gently, pushed the slide forward and it moved forward approx 1/4 inch and set the bullet with no further problems. I 'modified my holding of the gun, and used the sandbags and accuracy increased (thanks for the handling suggestions). The majority of the bullet patterning was still slightly to the right 1-2 inches (far better than the original 5 inches). I also continuously left the mags completely full and they did loosen up more. Now I can load the mags more rapidly, but still need the loading tool...I guess the gun needed a little 'breaking in', as well as the operator! To gun is a blast to shoot...The only problem is that now it is working like it should and I pump through the ammo way too quickly...Thank you all for all of your words to help me finally enjoy my new purchase.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

PhilR. said:


> I guess I should make evident a few points that for some reason escape you. One - if you take the time to go back and actually read what that guy said, and what happened to his thumbs afterwards, you should be able to realize that hand strength is most definitely an issue here. Two - you evidently think that I must have meant that hand strength is an issue for everyone, since you felt the need to tell me that it's *not* an issue for you. My post did not address *you*, nor did it address how easy or hard *you* find the pistol to operate. My post addressed a completely different person's issues, and those issues have nothing to do with *you*. If you don't think that hand strength is an issue, that's fine - but it certainly was an issue for someone else, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Lastly - it isn't the fact that the pistol has "stiff springs". Springs are what they are - and the variable is the owner's ability to manipulate them. Either you can, or you don't have the strength to do so. I can guarantee you that I won't have any problems manipulating your pistol. Is that same set of "stiff springs" going to automatically become lax when I pick up the pistol? I can tell you that they will not. They will stay the same, no matter who picks it up. If it's the springs fault, why is it I will not have any problems with your pistol? If *you* find the slide hard to rack, or *you* find the mags to be hard to load, that's fine - but it's not the springs fault - it's your lack of hand strength. The two are not - or are at best barely - compatible, at least for now. Everyone has their limits as to hand strength, me included. Evidently the SR9 nearly reaches the limits of yours.....
> 
> PhilR.


My better judgment tells me to ignore your comments and assessment of spring tensions, but I'll regress this one time because you seem to have no knowledge of what you are talking about.

YOU may have the strength of a gorilla and can rack "any" slide or load any mag, but my friend, anyone with any intelligence knows that different springs have different tensions be it in a gun or whatever else you want to compare that has a spring.

Most people with average strength can notice the difference in the spring tension in a pistol. Plain and simple&#8230; some guns are easier to rack than others. I have no issues racking or loading my 1911 or my Sig. The Ruger Mark III has a spring so light a little girl could rack it with ease. The SR9 is an issue for me and others that have handled it.

Do a search and read some of the reviews on the SR9. Difficulty in loading and the slide being hard to rack have been commented on by more than one reviewer.

End of story&#8230;.


----------



## Wyatt

Wandering Man, is this what you were looking for?

http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=targetanalyzervh1.gif

Sorry, I tried to insert the actual image but wasn't able to do so.


----------



## js

Wyatt said:


> Wandering Man, is this what you were looking for?
> 
> http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=targetanalyzervh1.gif
> 
> Sorry, I tried to insert the actual image but wasn't able to do so.


I got the image to work... It's an Imageshack issue. The image link that you have posted will not work. The actual image link is...

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7896/targetanalyzervh1.gif


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Nice find, thanks for posting....


----------

